# Kurze Verbindungsunterbrechungen beim spielen über W-lan



## Home hacker (1. August 2005)

Also ich habe einen Laptop mit w-lan wenn ich mit dem über das w-lan im Internet oder im Netzwerk spiele geht das immer ein paar Minuten gut und dann verliere ich die Verbindung zu den Servern.Allerdings ist das bei einem Spiel nicht so ,das wartet immer 3 sek. bevor es einer Verbindung für unterbrochen erklärt.Am anfang dachte ich das läge daran das die verschlüsselung alle paar Minuten getauscht wird aber auch bei einer nicht verschlüsselten Verbindung passiert das.Woran liegt das kann mir Jemand helfen?


----------



## aquila (1. August 2005)

Lieber Home Hacker,
es ist wahrscheinlich oft einfacher als es ist, aber WLAN-Verbindungen sind nicht so wie Kabelverbindungen. Es kommt in der "Luft" immer wieder zu Störungen etc. Ich würde dir empfehlen wenn du Online spielst mit dem Kabel zu arbeiten....

WEB etc. - Verschlüsselung nimmt Bandbreite weg....


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. August 2005)

WEP nimmt aber nicht so viel Bandbreite weg dass es das Onlinezocken beinflussen würde.

@Threadersteller: Wechsel doch von WPA auf WEP


----------



## Home hacker (1. August 2005)

Hmm ok danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## generador (1. August 2005)

Lade dir mal NetStumbler runter http://www.netstumbler.org

Es kann sein das sich 2 Kanäle überschneiden und deshalb deine Verbindung abbricht

Ich hatte das bei mir auch schon desöfteren das dann ganz kurz die Verbindung abreist aber sofort wieder da ist

Wenn du ein 2tes Netzwerk findest wechsel mal den Kanal

Die einzigen überschneidungsfreien Kanäle sind 1, 7 und 13
Bei Rest überschneidet immer um ein paar Mhz


----------



## Home hacker (1. August 2005)

Ein weiteres habe ich nicht gefunden obwohl es hier noch welche giebt.Den Kanal habe ich trotzdem getauscht und jetzt sind die störungen nicht mehr.Danke an alle


----------



## StefanLausL (23. August 2005)

Hallo !!

Ich habe das selbe Problem bei mir daheim.
Wie hast Du den Kanal gewechselt ?

Welchen hattest Du ursprünglich und welchen hast Du jetzt ?


----------



## StefanLausL (23. August 2005)

Hat sich erledigt !
Hab's gefunden !


----------

